# Best smallie baits right now.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got some time on my hands.Thinking of getting the waders out and heading to the creek.What would be the best bait to use.I know to fish very slow,so i'm thinking plastic,but what kind for this time of year?Going to eastfork above the lake,would the stripers be hitting in the creek.And advise??


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Stampede, hope you find what you're looking for, smallies.
Only been up EF from lake twice, from Twin Bridges ramp.
White bass at that time.
You might fall into the stripers now, I went after them on the head waters a couple of weekends in a row, SKUNK!
Jeff


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Stampede, 

I personally like a couple things this time of year. First and foremost, I would look towards hair jigs. As I understand it, the plastic skirts on jigs lose some of their ebb and flow in colder water, where as the hair on hair jigs will wave with the water motion and therefore have action at rest or with very little movement for slow retrieve techniques. Secondly I will carry small suspending pencil minnow stick type crankbaits. As mentioned in some of the other threads about smallies on here, I believe that smallies diets consist of minnows and I like a nice minnow bait I can twitch, at depth, and let set. I also to carry plastic tubes in various sizes from 1 1/2" to 4". Mostly because of the wide range of colors and when the fishing goes dead, I can try lots of stuff until something works.

I caught a nice 2lber yesterday in a creek south of Indianapolis. I was surprised when I got there, the water was up about 4 feet, and had been noticebly higher. It was muddy and fast running... but I was there and had a pole in my hand so I made a few casts. I flipped a small hair jig into a little pool of still water with a couple branches from a tree on the bank lying into the water. Wham. About the second cast, he tore it up. I was to say the least extremely surprised, but delighted of course. Fished about 25 more minutes and never had another bite.


Good Luck,

WAR


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished most of last winter on the river by me and didn't catch anything between november and march. I'm gonna try again this year.


----------

